# Cast Pro Heaver....



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Caught a 45 in Drum on a custom cast pro this past week. My first on the Cast Pro. Was throwing 10 oz and heads. It was a pleasure to cast and even more of a pleasure to fight big fish with.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Congrats jebson!


----------

